# Wacom drivers and kernel modules

## blytte

Recently I acquired a new Wacom tablet (Bamboo Pen) because my old one was worn down.

The problem came when I tried to get the new drivers to work. The only X-driver in the Portage tree that supports this new tablet (as far as I know) is xf86-input-wacom. The problem is that this driver doesn't come with a kernel module like the old (linuxwacom) did, so I have to rely on the in-kernel driver, which is lagging behind.

The solution came from this site, where I followed the part about building the kernel module from the old driver (I used linuxwacom-0.8.6, but it was the same procedure). Using this kernel module with the new xf86-input-wacom driver everything now seems to work.

So why was the better kernel module not kept in xf86-input-wacom? It looks like the same project is maintaining both drivers, and the new module is sorely needed. I propose to amend the xf86-input-wacom ebuilds to build --- or include the option to build via a use flag --- the updated kernel module.

Or is the in-kernel driver about to be updated?

----------

## yzg

Hi blytte

I'm looking at buying wacom tablet for handwriting and note taking.

What is the model of your tablet? Is it fully working under gentoo?

Which applications do you use?

Thanks

----------

## WastingBody

The driver that is in the kernel should work perfectly fine. I've had no problems with my Bamboo tablet, but I never did get those buttons to do anything useful.

 *yzg wrote:*   

> Which applications do you use?

 

I've been using Xournal put notes onto the PDFs that my instructor uploads before class.

----------

## yzg

Did you try the other applications Gournal and Jarnal?

----------

## blytte

WastingBody, which Bamboo did you use? I think the first ones are supported (Bamboo, Bamboo1, etc.) I am talking about the new versions with USB product IDs D0 to D4 (commonly referred to as the Bamboo P&T series). I did not find those IDs even in the newest RC of the kernel.

yzg, I just needed a pressure-sensitive pen for simple work so I bought the Bamboo Pen. If all you need is something for handwriting and notes I think something in the Bamboo series is fine for you. The really serious artists use the Intuos models, but that seems like overkill for your uses (and mine). But if you buy a new Bamboo you should be prepared to juggle kernel modules like I did.

I personally don't do handwriting so I can't recommend anything there, sorry.

----------

## WastingBody

Ah, I was unaware that they had released a new one.

----------

